# Carmello Anthony...



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

More whining...



> We offer Carmelo Anthony, who guaranteed gold before the Games, as Exhibit A."Three minutes," he told reporters of his playing time against Puerto Rico. "I came over here to help my team. I didn't come over to just come over for a great experience. Some guys came out and they were 0 for 8. I shot the ball three times."


 http://hoopshype.com/rumors.htm

You can find the link on the site...


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Carmelo, shut your yapping and get your big ol' arse back to the floor. It'll do it.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Well hes right about that in some aspects but he should keep it to himself because the media will ram it up his ***.


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> We offer Carmelo Anthony, who guaranteed gold before the Games, as Exhibit A."Three minutes," he told reporters of his playing time against Puerto Rico. "I came over here to help my team. I didn't come over to just come over for a great experience. *Some guys came out and they were 0 for 8. I shot the ball three times.* "


:no: 

Will this immensly talented kid ever learn? Calling out some team mates won't ever earn him any respect. 

:no:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I cant stand Melo but hes right!!!

Hes the only consistent long range shooter we have yet Brown wont play him!!!We all know hes a big liability on D but if u put him on the floor with good defenders his lack of D wouldnt be a problem!!!

C - Duncan
PF - Odom
SF - Melo
SG - Wade
PG - AI

That should be our starting 5!!!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> I cant stand Melo but hes right!!!
> 
> Hes the only consistent long range shooter we have yet Brown wont play him!!!We all know hes a big liability on D but if u put him on the floor with good defenders his lack of D wouldnt be a problem!!!
> ...


I thought you said we need consistent long range shooters...


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought you said we need consistent long range shooters...


No. He said Melo's our only consistent long range shooter and we could cover up his liability on D with good defenders around him.


----------



## roastedtoaster (Mar 16, 2004)

well...if he cant get the ball to score he should make it up in other ways. maybe play defense for once.


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

Melo is what's WRONG with the NBA. He's part of the growing breed of players that are way too preoccupied with their own thang and their own stats. I'll never get over the statement he made prior to the season about how he'd rather be a star player for a losing team than a 6th man on a championship team. That comment alone says a lot about Carmelo's values. :no:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Larry Brown set the precedent when he came out in the media yesterday and dissed his players.

So is it any suprise that the players are now following suit?

Where's the leadership on this team? The coach isn't doing it. Tim Duncan is too quiet.

I'm looking at you Allen Iverson. Get these kids in line.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

*Allen Iverson is the only one you can say is shooting consistantly from the outside. Carmelo shot well for a game or two, but has been awful aside from that. *


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> More whining...
> You can find the link on the site...


Are you talking about yourself? Carmelo Anthony didnt promise stats or anything else but victories. And when he plays he produces. You hate him because he puts his game where his mouth is. He turns around a western conference disgustingly bad losing team into winners. He guarantees playoffs and he gets it. Now when he's playing for the USA there isnt anyone else that should start over him in his position. The only guy Id rather have on that team is Tim Duncan. RJ and Odom and Marion cant get the job done. Marbury has no business on that team in a USA dream team starting lineup. 

Duncan
Anthony
Maggette
Redd
James

that is the starting team that USA should have been smart enough to select and start. The best thing they can do now is play the guys like Carmelo that brought their game to athens. 

And while your at it...learn how to spell his name right


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

How can you say Melo is a consistant shooter lol but when this kid is hot he is like a spree where he cannot miss but when hes cold hes ice cold , and i know you are a die hard miami fan but you can't make wade out to be something he isn't a 6'4 guard who can cover up melos d liability which would be 6'7 plus fowards , sorry.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I have to say this one thing about MELO that I love about him. At least he wants responsibility for being the leader. The guy wants to be the main MAN. Can't hate a guy who wants to get out there and help the team win, even if he wants to be the main guy doing it. 

Melo is a winner and he will continue to win in the league because he takes no prisoners.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> How can you say Melo is a consistant shooter lol but when this kid is hot he is like a spree where he cannot miss but when hes cold hes ice cold , and i know you are a die hard miami fan but you can't make wade out to be something he isn't a 6'4 guard who can cover up melos d liability which would be 6'7 plus fowards , sorry.


Do you have something against periods?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> How can you say Melo is a consistant shooter lol but when this kid is hot he is like a spree where he cannot miss but when hes cold hes ice cold , and i know you are a die hard miami fan but you can't make wade out to be something he isn't a 6'4 guard who can cover up melos d liability which would be 6'7 plus fowards , sorry.


Melo *is* our most consistent long range shooter when he gets PT!!!

While Wade is only 6'4 hes got a 6'9 wingspan,sick lateral quickness and a 40+ vert!!!

He can guard 6'6-6'9 Euro forwards!!!


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Melo *is* our most consistent long range shooter when he gets PT!!!
> ...


Iverson is certainly shooting better than Carmelo.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*are you serious*



> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> 
> Iverson is certainly shooting better than Carmelo.


Iverson just went 1/10 from 20 ft outside. I think Melo could do better than that.

And what futuristxen said reminds me of what Shaq said. He said if the General is calm and collected, the troops will follow his lead. Didn't look like Larry Brown is too collected about it, so now you have all these random soundbytes popping up.


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: Re: Carmello Anthony...*



> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!He turns around a western conference disgustingly bad losing team into winners.


Gosh, you don't think the additions of Marcus Camby*, Voshon Lenard, Earl Boykins, Andre Miller and John Barry had anything to do with turning around that disgustingly bad team into a playoff team...do ya?  

Folks are giving Melo WAYYYYY too much credit for Denver's turnaround. Facts are that roster was completely overhauled by Kiki from '02-'03 to '03-'04.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

In the last 4 games Melo is shooting 4-22. That's 18%.

Enough of this "He will save our team" nonsense.

The team doesn't need saving. We can win with the players that are playing, they just need to pull their heads out of their ***** and start playing the way they are capable.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> In the last 4 games Melo is shooting 4-22. That's 18%.
> 
> Enough of this "He will save our team" nonsense.
> ...


NICE


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Melo *is* our most consistent long range shooter when he gets PT!!!
> ...


You know I love lebron but i try not to bias towards him , but you are just horribly biased , sick lateral quickness will not help wade with perimeter d


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: are you serious*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> 
> 
> Iverson just went 1/10 from 20 ft outside. I think Melo could do better than that.


I dont know if I would trust Melo to do alot better than that 
When you have to argue about who is the teams best shooter, out of these two goons, its pretty sad.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Carmello Anthony...*



> Originally posted by <b>AtomGreen</b>!
> 
> 
> Gosh, you don't think the additions of Marcus Camby*, Voshon Lenard, Earl Boykins, Andre Miller and John Barry had anything to do with turning around that disgustingly bad team into a playoff team...do ya?


Boykins was a backup in golden state
Lenard was a back up in toronto...played more due to injuries
Barry is a good guy...a backup in det. 
Andre Miller started on a really talented but at the same time it was a bad clippers team.

Ive been really impressed with what Boykins brought to the table. And while Andre Miller wasnt the team's first choice he was a great guy to bring in. And Camby throughout his career has had injuries. He's played in only half of his games that he could have throughout his career. I wasnt sorry to see Juwan Howard go. But he was the only star on that team last year. He left. The only significant addition to that team "big name" was Andre Miller (other than the 3rd pick in the draft). Its been my opinion that from the beginning the Cavs were picked to make the playoffs and the Nuggets where not. 
I cant blame people for picking the Cavs at the beginning they had Boozer and Z and traded for McInnis and other vet support. 

...................but to everyone's surpise...and yes that includes me. I did not predict the Nuggets would make the playoffs. But they did on one guy's guarantee. He produces. No Carmelo No playoffs.

And the same goes for the Team USA. If Carmelo isnt in the game. You will lose again...and you will be done. And then I'll watch you all point fingers at a lot of guys. I wouldnt even blame you. Team USA should not lose. They are the best. 
Play the best people. Play Carmelo.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Carmello Anthony...*



> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> And the same goes for the Team USA. If Carmelo isnt in the game. You will lose again...and you will be done. And then I'll watch you all point fingers at a lot of guys. I wouldnt even blame you. Team USA should not lose. They are the best.
> Play the best people. Play Carmelo.


That's the same way I feel about Carmelo. He is a winner. Put him on the floor and he'll lead the team to victories.

Funny how some ppl said he had good teammates. Boykins, Barry, Miller, Camby, are all decent to good players, but take out Carmelo and they're in the lottery(not to bash any team but Clipper, Suns and Bulls have far more talent and look where that got them?). Ppl make his teammates out to be superstars when obviously it was Carmelo's team.

Carmelo can win against some of the best teams in the NBA with his average teammates, I think he can definitely help the USA win gold playing along side Duncan, AI, and Lebron.

Larry Brown is a HOF coach, but please please please let the rookies play.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I doubt any of these stars are "losers" some are more outspoken then others and like to not put their foot in their mouth so they keep it shut.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Carmello doesn't know team ball, that's why he isn't playing... I have no doubt that when AI and Brown mention there are a few guys on the team that don't know how to play team ball, Carmello was one of the guys they were thinking about... Amare is severely handicapped by the trapezoid, Duncan at least has a mid range shot, Amare doesn't... US doesn't have shooters, and as far as our defensive back court, every time it's the three ball that is killing us, and penetration by guards, our guard defense sucks... Including Wade... I swear, as soon as Carmello comes in, he takes AT LEAST 4 to 5 shots very very early...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Exactly, Melo managed to shoot 2-12 in a previous game and like the other poster said is shooting 22% in the last 3 or 4 games. I do have a hard time picturing him missing as many wide open looks as Jefferson had all night long though, even Lebron managed to knock down a 3pter before Jefferson's sorry azz. 

Regardless, it's a sad day for US basketball when Carmelo and Jefferson are considered our best perimeter shooters.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Carmello doesn't know team ball, that's why he isn't playing... I have no doubt that when AI and Brown mention there are a few guys on the team that don't know how to play team ball, Carmello was one of the guys they were thinking about... Amare is severely handicapped by the trapezoid, Duncan at least has a mid range shot, Amare doesn't... US doesn't have shooters, and as far as our defensive back court, every time it's the three ball that is killing us, and penetration by guards, our guard defense sucks... Including Wade... I swear, as soon as Carmello comes in, he takes AT LEAST 4 to 5 shots very very early...


He took 2 or 3 shots in 3mins the other night and 4 shots in 7 mins the previous game...that is why Brown keeps yanking him. He comes in and starts gunning up shots.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I have to say this one thing about MELO that I love about him. At least he wants responsibility for being the leader. The guy wants to be the main MAN. Can't hate a guy who wants to get out there and help the team win, even if he wants to be the main guy doing it.
> 
> Melo is a winner and he will continue to win in the league because he takes no prisoners.


But isn't it one thing to arrive at Syracuse as a freshmen , quickly realize you're the best player and assume the role of "the man", with the coache's blessing.

Or even come to a Nuggets team with a recent history of losing, and while noting there were vets on the team, some of them were newcomers and nobody else really you could peg as a future superstar or even a genuine star. (Miller is a borderline star at best, Nene,possibly, someday) and announce that everyone should look towards you. Also to add not having a strong, veteran coach, either. 

But in this situation, with this team, he is simply not "coming correct". Duncan, Iverson, Marbury (whatever you think of them, as people OR players), those are the leaders of the team, and if you have problems go to or through them first. I somehow don't think don't think someone like Larry Brown, who values a certain deference to 'the system' sees him or values his opinion the way he does the aforementioned guys, at least not yet.

Sometimes being a leader is as much to do with assessing a given situation and understanding the correct way to go about things than who has the most talent.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Benedict_Boozer</b>!
> 
> 
> He took 2 or 3 shots in 3mins the other night and 4 shots in 7 mins the previous game...that is why Brown keeps yanking him. He comes in and starts gunning up shots.


Yup...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> 
> Iverson is certainly shooting better than Carmelo.


I agree. Iverson is not only better then melo but better than all the players that are playing for US.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. Iverson is not only better then melo but better than all the players that are playing for US.


Cept Duncan...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Carmello Anthony...*



> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> Carmelo can win against some of the best teams in the NBA with his average teammates, I think he can definitely help the USA win gold playing along side Duncan, AI, and Lebron.


Thats it. We are finding out a lot of guys dont belong on this team. Those four guys must be your key players. Must start a play the majority of minutes. Carmelo must start and play at small forward. Thats a no brainer.

I wish people would look at the serious mistake the USA selection comittee made. Look at some of the contributions and names on the roster. No Maggette. No Redd. That was the mistake. Those guys would burn the zone over and over again.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kawika</b>!
> 
> 
> But isn't it one thing to arrive at Syracuse as a freshmen , quickly realize you're the best player and assume the role of "the man", with the coache's blessing.
> ...


Great point and post. However, he is still 19 y/o and IMO he should not have been put on the team, if you were going to have all these swing players on it. Stu Jackson wanted to get all the youth on, so he was added. Bad planning.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Stu Jackson wanted to get all the youth on, so he was added. Bad planning.


there some guys that dont belong on the team. I think your pointing the finger at the wrong one. Actually i know you are. Id rather have Anthony than your leader Marbury. **** id rather have brent barry than Marbury. Id rather have Redd than Marbury. Id rather have Maggette than Marbury. Id rather have reggie freakin miller than marbury. Marbury shoots about as well as his cousin.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> 
> there some guys that dont belong on the team. I think your pointing the finger at the wrong one. Actually i know you are. Id rather have Anthony than your leader Marbury. **** id rather have brent barry than Marbury. Id rather have Redd than Marbury. Id rather have Maggette than Marbury. Id rather have reggie freakin miller than marbury. Marbury shoots about as well as his cousin.


I am not saying I would rather not have Anthony, I am saying, what was the use of bringing him along when Marion and Jefferson were already on the team. It would have behooved the USA committee to ask someone who was a shooter. If Carmelo was on the team first and the they were thinking of picking Marion or Jefferson, I would say the same thing.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> 
> there some guys that dont belong on the team. I think your pointing the finger at the wrong one. Actually i know you are. Id rather have Anthony than your leader Marbury. **** id rather have brent barry than Marbury. Id rather have Redd than Marbury. Id rather have Maggette than Marbury. Id rather have reggie freakin miller than marbury. Marbury shoots about as well as his cousin.


How many PG's do we have? O that's right... Marbury and Iverson, and some consider Iverson an SG... Then you look at SF and SG... Odom, Marion, Jefferson, LeBron, Wade and Carmello? And you'd rather get rid of 50% of our PG's?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I am not saying I would rather not have Anthony, I am saying, what was the use of bringing him along when Marion and Jefferson were already on the team.


Listen why dont we just call out what they did wrong. This thread really is pointless. If you want to start a thread it should be why picking Okafor has screwed the teams chances.

They selected Okafor. They should have selected Redd or Maggette. Shawn Marion does not belong on the team. If one of the superstar rookies has to go....and I dont believe any of them do. Its Dwayne Wade. Just because he is a guard with no outside shot. Id actually rather have him than Marbury. So no disrespect to Dwayne Wade.

You cant blame them for adding Anthony because he will produce for them. He is capable of shooting from the outside. More so than Lebron James. But I dont want to blame the committee for James Wade Carmelo or even Odom or Boozer.

I want to blame them for Marion and Okafor. Those guys dont belong on the team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well so far, Melo's production isn't as great as you make it seem. His shooting numbers are atrocious. So it's not like he is doing something better than the others. They are sucking as a group. 

You call a thread pointless and then post on it, multiple times.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> You call a thread pointless and then post on it, multiple times.


Dont be. This thread doesnt get to the root of the problem. Carmelo needs PT. I'll defend the guy if somebody starts Melo bashings. But at the same time I gave you the root of the problem. I gave you the worst and absolutely awful selections

And I also told you who should play in their place.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am not denying that. I also felt Okafor didn't belong on the team. Frankly, he won't even end up being the best rookie next year. You can't deny that Melo should not be taking this to the press, who is looking to twist anything they can to turn this into a big story against Team USA. He has to have more sense than that.

You can't deny that.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I am not denying that. I also felt Okafor didn't belong on the team. Frankly, he won't even end up being the best rookie next year. You can't deny that Melo should not be taking this to the press, who is looking to twist anything they can to turn this into a big story against Team USA. He has to have more sense than that.
> 
> You can't deny that.


your not the second or third most dominant player on a USA team rotting on the bench. There are guys the are playing in front of him that shouldnt be. And you lose to a crappy team and you dont even have hardly a chance to play. That's not going to sit well with him and if LB cant get it through his head that this guy has to play he should say his piece.

He sat out the end of the game in Denver because his teammates were critizing him for shooting too much. If he didnt play how he plays his team wouldnt win all those games. His team relied on him and that day he happened to have a bad game. You cant have it both ways. 

Carmelo should have finished the game and then *****ed everyone out in the locker room. I'll admit he made a mistake there.

But in going to the media for team USA he is doing what's best for the team. He knows has to be in the game or they will lose again soon. You know it and I know it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well it seems you will defend Melo no matter what given the circumstances. You call him the 2nd or 3rd best player on the team, I don't agree with that.

Fact is, he should keep his mouth shut and be ready to produce when called upon. Voicing his displeasure in the media, will give off the impression of him being a selfish, immature punk, whether warranted or not.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Voicing his displeasure in the media, will give off the impression of him being a selfish, immature punk, whether warranted or not.


the media can turn a guy into whatever they want. Allen Iverson has said some pretty bad things in the media. I mean come on guys....its practice....PRACTICE. 

That team is Duncan AI and Carmelo. With James and someone else. For that team to be at its best he needs to be in the top 3 in mintues per game and points per game. 

You cant deny that if he doesnt start and get minutes along with Lebron James...around AI and Duncan...that team USA will get beat again...real soon.

and like Carmelo or not...he is about winning..and bringing the gold home to our country. thats what he guaranteed...and thats what he wants... more than stats or anything else


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Anthony: *0-4 FGA 0-1 3PM TO's 1 Minutes Played 5:21*

4 FGA in 5 mins... Gotta love it...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Anthony: *0-4 FGA 0-1 3PM TO's 1 Minutes Played 5:21*
> 
> 4 FGA in 5 mins... Gotta love it...


Gotta love the Carmelo hatin. I'll bet he knew he only was going to be in for a limited amout of time. Get real. You want to quote stats. Quote the lack of shot attempts by Tim Duncan or the awful three point shooting by team USA. Carmelo said it. He came to play. 

We get you dont like Carmelo SacKings. Thats obvious we arent learning anything new. And we know that I like him. Being a longtime Nugget fan its obvious why. I enjoy watching my team win.

But i have great news for you SacKings like him or not you better hope he plays. You better hope LB leaves him in or puts him in. Otherwise you better bet your money on another team winning Gold.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Carmelo should definitely get more minutes, if not start. If i could talk to LB i'd ask him why the heck he doesn't Carmelo and Lebron. I mean, seriously, what's his problem?

I've had enough of watching Jefferson and Marbury stinking up the court. Heck I am a Marbury fan, but if he's playing this bad why do they keep starting him?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> 
> Gotta love the Carmelo hatin. I'll bet he knew he only was going to be in for a limited amout of time. Get real. You want to quote stats. Quote the lack of shot attempts by Tim Duncan or the awful three point shooting by team USA. Carmelo said it. He came to play.
> ...


He doesn't shoot alot because he gets no PT... He gets no PT because he shoots alot...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I stand by my statement. Keep hatin its all you got. Especially when we beat your team next year in the playoffs 

Nuggets and Melo are on the rise :grinning:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

O and btw, as far as your mention of Tim Duncan

12 Points 5-6 FGM 8 rebounds


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Marion needs to catch the ball better, he fumbles it much too often. I can't see how they play so good during the exhibition games. They passed the ball, they rotated on defense, and they knocked down open shots. If they don't shape up, they are gonna get owned when they play a team like Argentina, Spain or even Serbia-Montenegro.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Carmelo should definitely get more minutes, if not start. If i could talk to LB i'd ask him why the heck he doesn't Carmelo and Lebron. I mean, seriously, what's his problem?
> 
> I've had enough of watching Jefferson and Marbury stinking up the court. Heck I am a Marbury fan, but if he's playing this bad why do they keep starting him?


Exactly. Melo should be starting, he has been so much better than Jefferson and Marion, but LB likes the veteran guys I guess. The SF is the most veteran position on the team, so its hard for Melo to get minutes even though he has outplayed both the guys in front of him.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> O and btw, as far as your mention of Tim Duncan
> 
> 12 Points 5-6 FGM 8 rebounds


You dont see a problem with that?

I'm not insulting Tim Duncan at all. He needs to see the ball down low more. 12 points a game from Tim isnt enough production for the team. He is "the guy"

the problem is the attempts like I said earlier.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The Olympics have done NOTHING to help Carmelo, thats for sure


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> 
> You dont see a problem with that?
> ...


He did that in one quarter, when the team most needed it...


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Melo should be starting, he has been so much better than ... Marion,


I strongly disagree.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> He did that in one quarter, when the team most needed it...


What dont you get. I'm not going after Tim Duncan. He has done nothing wrong. I simply stating that that's not enough field goal attempts. He needs more than double that a game. More touches in the post throughout the game makes Team USA better. So we can beat teams by 20. Does that make sense to you. Did you need me to spell it out for you. Break it down so it made sense to ya.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> 
> 
> I strongly disagree.


then why is marion in every trade rumor around the league


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

When Shaq wasn't getting enough touches, whos fault was it. It was the teams fault, not Shaqs, same goes for this.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> 
> then why is marion in every trade rumor around the league


Why was Shaq? Does that make Carmello better than him too?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

SacKings, you must really hate Carmelo a lot.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> 
> then why is marion in every trade rumor around the league


What does that have to do with Marion's play vs. Carmelo in Olympic basketball? Marion is in trade rumors (emphasis on the word rumors) because Phoenix has three very good, young swingmen that should probably get 35+ minutes of playing time each. If the Suns hadn't signed Quentin Richardson, no one would be talking about trades for Shawn Marion.

Why did I even respond to that? I don't know.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Why was Shaq? Does that make Carmello better than him too?


be an intelligent basketball fan. Look at what he makes and the extension he wanted. I'm not going to take sides on the Lakers. But Laker Drama is something else. 

And SacKings. I never blamed duncan for not getting enough attempts. Ive just been working on trying to get you to understand that 6 attempts is not enought. Lay the blame where ever you want there.

Anthony>Marion

especially in the next couple of years that comparison will be even more laughable


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> SacKings, you must really hate Carmelo a lot.


Immensely


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> In the last 4 games Melo is shooting 4-22. That's 18%.
> 
> Enough of this "He will save our team" nonsense.
> ...


I believe Carmelo was something like 0-7 today.

Which pushes his shooting in the last 5 games to 4-29, that's 13%. He also got burned repeatedly on defense. 

During the last 2 minutes of the game all of Team USA was on their feet chearing, except of course for CarMElo, whose butt was planted firmly in his seat.

Enough about this guy. He is sitting right where he belongs, at the end of the bench. In the minutes he has played he has brought nothing to the team.

Lebron showed he can make a difference on the floor today, and will probalby get more playing time.

Jefferson is getting playing time because he is the teams best perimeter defender. However, he is completely ineffective against a zone, totally out of his element. Lebron and Marion will probably start getting more and more of his minutes.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

carmelo anthony is the best player in the NBA.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

carmelo anthony has the cure for cancer
carmelo anthony brought peace to the middle east
carmelo anthony invented the television
carmelo anthony has braids.


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> carmelo anthony has the cure for cancer
> carmelo anthony brought peace to the middle east
> carmelo anthony invented the television
> carmelo anthony has braids.


:laugh: :laugh: 
:rotf:


----------



## MagicNugz (Aug 10, 2004)

Carmelo and the Nuggets will win the finals next year! He will be the best player in the NBA in 2-3 years, I guarantee it!!
LB should start him for sure.
The starting lineup should be.....

Iverson
Wade
Melo
Odom
Duncan

If Melo avg. 20-30 shots a game we will win gold.


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

> I believe Carmelo was something like 0-7 today.


He shot the ball 4 times.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*believe dat.*



> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I believe Carmelo was something like 0-7 today.


He was 0-4 get it right, and he still did not play as bad as Jefferson.


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

> Jefferson is getting playing time because he is the teams best perimeter defender. However, he is completely ineffective against a zone, totally out of his element. Lebron and Marion will probably start getting more and more of his minutes.


Did you see RJ play at Arizona ? He did very well against zone defense. The guy is just pressing right now. He will snap out of it.


----------



## MagicNugz (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan23</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you see RJ play at Arizona ? He did very well against zone defense. The guy is just pressing right now. He will snap out of it.


Melo is soooo much better than RJ it's not even funny. Ok, maybe it is...:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

> Lebron showed he can make a difference on the floor today, and will probalby get more playing time.


So because Lebron has one very good game all of a sudden he has proven himself ?

All these guys on the USA Olympic team are capable and are proven players already. So far a handful have definitely struggled it happens to a lot of good players.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicNugz</b>!
> Carmelo and the Nuggets will win the finals next year! He will be the best player in the NBA in 2-3 years, I guarantee it!!
> LB should start him for sure.
> The starting lineup should be.....
> ...


Put him in for 20-30 mins a game and you'll get that


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

Why should Carmelo sit and why is Carmelo sitting?

Carmelo is piss poor on defense. Carmelo has never met a shot he doesn't like. Carmelo doesn't understand how to play team ball with other star players. Carmelo doesn't understand nor does he want to understand his role on this team. Carmelo opens his mouth when he ought to keep it shut. All in all, Carmelo doesn't play basketball "the right way".


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AtomGreen</b>!
> Why should Carmelo sit and why is Carmelo sitting?
> 
> Carmelo is piss poor on defense. Carmelo has never met a shot he doesn't like. Carmelo doesn't understand how to play team ball with other star players. Carmelo doesn't understand nor does he want to understand his role on this team. Carmelo opens his mouth when he ought to keep it shut. All in all, Carmelo doesn't play basketball "the right way".


5 STARS


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AtomGreen</b>!
> Why should Carmelo sit and why is Carmelo sitting?
> 
> Carmelo is piss poor on defense. Carmelo has never met a shot he doesn't like. Carmelo doesn't understand how to play team ball with other star players. Carmelo doesn't understand nor does he want to understand his role on this team. Carmelo opens his mouth when he ought to keep it shut. All in all, Carmelo doesn't play basketball "the right way".


Agree 100% and would like to ADD that Carmelo should NEVER have been chosen to be on this team, he is a total PUNK in every sense of the word and was called out by his OWN team this past season and if you think a team of Nene, healthy Camby, Andre Miller, Leonard, Boykins, Barry, etc...would not have done SO much better even without Anthony than the team the year b4 that was starting CBA players it's a joke.
ALSO the comparisons between Melo and LeBron need to stop, LeBron DOES understand the concept of TEAM and that there is no I in it which is why Larry Brown likes him. Melo is selfish and would rather win his own accolades than help a team win. 
NBAnoitall obviously KNOWS nothing if he thinks Melo even belongs on this team let alone is one of the best players on it. 
I've had enough of big mouth kids who have no respect for anything. Get over it.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe Carmelo was something like 0-7 today.
> ...


Great Post!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Carmelo doesnt know how to play the right way, but he led a 17 win team to the playoffs in the western conference asa 19 year old rookie. He will lead them to being a 2nd tier contender next season. But yeah, he doesnt know how to play the right way, he has been winning the wrong way his whole life. When he led Syracuse to the national championship, it didnt count, because he didnt do it the right way.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Man wouldn't Sheed tear up the Olyimpics? Same With Zach. Ratliff would be good on there to. 2 Blazers and 1 ex-Blazer should be on there.

ZBo can shoot like Duncan. Sheed can hit a shot from anywhere and Larry knows how to control him. Ratliff would stop anyone who drove since there is no 3 second rule.

If the god damn GM's wouldn't have picked 1 person from each team to go then they would have had a good team if those 3 went. Amare cant do **** other than posting up and playing D. And the Trapezoid is killing him. Zach can go to atleast 14-16 ft. and hit a shot. 

Think about it and then Bash me if you want.

BFreak.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AtomGreen</b>!
> All in all, Carmelo doesn't play basketball "the right way".


Neither does the entire USA Team then. So STFU.


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Carmelo doesnt know how to play the right way, but he led a 17 win team to the playoffs in the western conference asa 19 year old rookie. He will lead them to being a 2nd tier contender next season. But yeah, he doesnt know how to play the right way, he has been winning the wrong way his whole life. When he led Syracuse to the national championship, it didnt count, because he didnt do it the right way.


Lets just say that he's lucky (and Denver too for that matter) that he has teamates who DO know how to play the right way which allows Melo to be selfish on the offensive end without hurting the team too much. But Denver will never win anything of significance as long as he maintains his current Melo-first mentality.


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Man wouldn't Sheed tear up the Olyimpics? Same With Zach. Ratliff would be good on there to. 2 Blazers and 1 ex-Blazer should be on there.
> 
> ZBo can shoot like Duncan. Sheed can hit a shot from anywhere and Larry knows how to control him. Ratliff would stop anyone who drove since there is no 3 second rule.
> ...


:yes: :yes:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AtomGreen</b>!
> Lets just say that he's lucky (and Denver too for that matter) that he has teamates who DO know how to play the right way which allows Melo to be selfish on the offensive end without hurting the team too much. But Denver will never win anything of significance as long as he maintains his current Melo-first mentality.


He'll probably really lucky his whole career.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*edited, remove the cursing before you post it.*


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Carmelo doesnt know how to play the right way, but he led a 17 win team to the playoffs in the western conference asa 19 year old rookie. He will lead them to being a 2nd tier contender next season. But yeah, he doesnt know how to play the right way, he has been winning the wrong way his whole life. When he led Syracuse to the national championship, it didnt count, because he didnt do it the right way.


I believe Syracuse was about a 4-seed that year, and Carmelo wouldn't have gone pro after that year had they not won the title. Not to take anything away from winning a college title, but it's not as if Syracuse was some dominant team led by college mvp Carmelo Anthony or anything. They were a pretty good team who hit their stride at the perfect time.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Syracuse was the No. 3 seed in the East Region the year they won the title, however, they don't win the title without Warrick, McNamera and especially Edelin to win the title. Carmelo was the star and go-to guy, but it's not like he did it alone.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Carmelo doesnt know how to play the right way, but he led a 17 win team to the playoffs in the western conference asa 19 year old rookie. He will lead them to being a 2nd tier contender next season.


The Nuggets will be lucky to get out of the first round next season with the stacked west. Because no way are they better than the Wolves, Spurs, Rockets, Mavericks, Grizzlies, Kings and potentially the Lakers.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> The Nuggets will be lucky to get out of the first round next season with the stacked west. Because no way are they better than the Wolves, Spurs, Rockets, Mavericks, Grizzlies, Kings and potentially the Lakers.


They could be better than every one of those teams aside from the Spurs and Twolves. 

Obviously Carmelo didnt win those things all by himself, no player in college history or NBA history has done that. He was the leader and go to guy though. He did it at the college level, and now the pro level. He has is a proven winner.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*but the beat goes on.*



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Syracuse was the No. 3 seed in the East Region the year they won the title, however, they don't win the title without Warrick, McNamera and especially Edelin to win the title. Carmelo was the star and go-to guy, but it's not like he did it alone.


Well of course, its a team game. Its not like Michael Jordan won all those titles alone either, but he was the main focus as was Carmelo. Living over here in the SYR myself, I think if Melo was still here we definitely wouldn't have been dismantled by Alabama.

edit-john the speedy kid beat me to it.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

carmelo is the best player in the nba.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> carmelo is the best player in the nba.


Well thats true until aaron boone comes into the nba..


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> *They could be better than every one of those teams aside from the Spurs and Twolves. *
> ...


Add another to the "I overrate the Denver Nuggets Club"


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Add another to the "I overrate the Denver Nuggets Club"


Add another to the "I underrate the Denver Nuggets Club"


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Add another to the "I overrate the Denver Nuggets Club"


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Carmelo doesnt know how to play the right way, but he led a 17 win team to the playoffs in the western conference asa 19 year old rookie.


He led the team to the playoffs but it was a different team than the 17 win one. They had a lot of better players than the 17 win team. And thats why they went to the playoffs. Not because the "19" year old was so great. And I think he's good but people are overrating him now. :twocents:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

melo and kobe = two most hated players in the NBA on these boards?

i think so.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> melo and kobe = two most hated players in the NBA on these boards?
> 
> i think so.


I know so


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I know so


and i'm proud to have them as two of my favorites.

stickin it to The Man.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> and i'm proud to have them as two of my favorites.
> ...


Yes, because I am The Man


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I like Kobe and Melo, but I'm liking Melo less and less, his play in the Olympics has been abysmal. Funny considering it was good in the exhibitions, but in the last couple of games it seems that Melo loves to take every shot he can whether contested or not. If hes trying to fight for minutes, then hes better off hauling his *** back onto defense rather than putting up bad jump shots. And its not just bad luck that they haven't been falling, its because they are bad shots. Jefferson is having bad luck, he actually waits for open looks, they just aren't falling. He is actually one of team USA's better shooters (thats saying something), he just seems to have left his jumper back in America. Melo was phenomenal during hte exhibitions when he let the action come to him and played team ball. Now he is forcing everything like he is trying to get his numbers in the number of minutes that Brown gives him.

Its only been two games so hopefully he can redeem himself a bit.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, because I am The Man


aye, just like peja.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> aye, just like peja.


Well since there are no playoffs on basketball boards.net that would be TRUE!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Well since there are no playoffs on basketball boards.net that would be TRUE!


the off-season is the bbb.net playoffs.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

But there are no playoffs, thus Peja is THE MAN in the regular season, thus I am THE MAN... How did this come out of a Carmello Anthony thing anyway... Either way... Anthony sucks and he doesn't deserve to be on the olympic team...


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Him, James, Wade and Okafor all probably don't but they are beacuse guys dropped out. I'm kind of glad James and Wade did go because they have made things pretty exciting. Whatever teh case, at least James, Wade and Okafor didn't go whining about not being originally pissed. Seriously, he shouldn't be there in the first place, and he goes running his mouth.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

the funny thing is, you all whine more about carmelo than carmelo's whined about anything.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

and sadly enough tahts probably true. :sigh:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> the funny thing is, you all whine more about carmelo than carmelo's whined about anything.


Great point, oh the irony. Maybe they hate Carmelo because subconsciously they hate themselves?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Great point, oh the irony. Maybe they hate Carmelo because subconsciously they hate themselves?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!


haha


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, because I am The Man


Actually i am the man..


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Is there any defending him anymore? He has played like garbage in the Olympics. When he got in in the first half, it took him all of 30 seconds before giving up an easy basket on defense. He's chucking every ball he touches and he can't play D.

Whether you like him or not, think he's a good player or not in the NBA is irrelevant. All these people that have been jabbering that he needs to be in the game and will save Team USA are just wrong.

He is yet to make a SINGLE good play in these games. And with the way Shawn Marion and Lebron are playing, he better get comfy next to Emeka Okafor.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> Is there any defending him anymore? He has played like garbage in the Olympics. When he got in in the first half, it took him all of 30 seconds before giving up an easy basket on defense. He's chucking every ball he touches and he can't play D.
> 
> Whether you like him or not, think he's a good player or not in the NBA is irrelevant. All these people that have been jabbering that he needs to be in the game and will save Team USA are just wrong.
> ...


What do you expect when he's playing thirty seconds at a time? When he got consistent PT, he played well (the qualifiers), some even said he was our second best player. Marion should be getting at least half the minutes at SF and Carmelo and Jefferson should be splitting the rest. If anyone should be sitting next to Emeka based on their play in the Olympics, it's Jefferson.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> What do you expect when he's playing thirty seconds at a time? When he got consistent PT, he played well (the qualifiers), some even said he was our second best player. Marion should be getting at least half the minutes at SF and Carmelo and Jefferson should be splitting the rest. If anyone should be sitting next to Emeka based on their play in the Olympics, it's Jefferson.


Bingo. Playing 30 second intervals that amounts to like 7 total minutes in 3 games isnt consistent enough playing time.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe Syracuse was about a 4-seed that year, and Carmelo wouldn't have gone pro after that year had they not won the title. Not to take anything away from winning a college title, but it's not as if Syracuse was some dominant team led by college mvp Carmelo Anthony or anything. They were a pretty good team who hit their stride at the perfect time.


They were a 3 seed who at 24-5 should have been a low 2 seed instead of Florida at 23-8.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

What do I expect in 30 seconds of playing time? Effort. He makes no effort to do the right thing on the floor, he's just doing his thing.

When he's out there he has it in his mind that he's going to take the most shots and score the most points no matter what. That works great on a team like Denver or Syracuse. But it doesn't fly with Team USA.

Every player has checked their ego and sacrificed something except for him.

He needs to accept the fact that he is a role player. 7 minutes in 3 games may not be enough time to put up big scoring numbers, but it is definately enough time to exert some energy. The whole problem with him right now is he's thinking "i'm playing half as many minutes, so i'm going to have to take twice as many shots to make up for it".

There are a lot of things you can do on the floor to help your team besides shooting. He doesn't do any of them.

Richard Jefferson has been horrible, no argument. But at least he plays hard, plays defense, gives maximum effort, and works for good shots. He just misses all his good shots. That's why he's gotten so much leeway with Brown, because he is doing the right things on the floor, he just can't get the ball to go down to save his light.

I'm sorry, but when Carmello gets out there he is just chucking.

He's a pretty good player when he is the best on the team and is clear cut guy you want to go to. But these Olympics have made me wonder if he will ever be able to take a back seat or co-exist with another big time scorer, which he will have to do if he ever wants to win an NBA championshiop.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> There are a lot of things you can do on the floor to help your team besides shooting. He doesn't do any of them.
> 
> Richard Jefferson has been horrible, no argument. But at least he plays hard, plays defense, gives maximum effort, and works for good shots. He just misses all his good shots. That's why he's gotten so much leeway with Brown, because he is doing the right things on the floor, he just can't get the ball to go down to save his light.
> ...


I agree with that, well said. I think Carmelo does do a lot of "other things" under normal circumstances, but the way he handles the pressure to perform in those short stints is to try and score, when he's actually an amazing passer and a very good defender when he puts his mind to it. That's unfortunate for him, because as you said, that isn't going to fly with this team and its coach.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Carmelo Anthony is a crook, worst player ever, he should die.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Carmelo Anthony is a crook, worst player ever, he should die.


:laugh: 

Let alone let him to rot, just like a candy bar named after him :uhoh:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

My man problem with Carmelo in the Olympics, is the fact when he takes these bad shots he's not working to make them better shots. If he has the ball at 20 feet, he's shooting it from 20 feet.

Isn't this the same thing Andre Miller and Marcus Camby were fussing at him about in the game he refused to come back in? Carmelo has a ton of talent, 30 seconds doesn't seem like much, but it's enough to give an impression.

Also about minutes, I might be alone on this, but I think there shouldn't be so many players getting good minutes. I think the rotation should tighten up a little more, to be perfectly honest. Some guy's time has to be cut.

Larry Brown emphasizes practice, and those who work hard in practice get a ton of playing time. I know it from his days as the Sixers coach when he was giving guys like Corie Blount and Derrick McKey major minutes despite the fact they were hurting the team on the floor.

If Carmelo wants to play more, he has to make an impression on LB, whether that's a better attitude, a better work ethic in practice, or more hustle when he's inserted in the games.. it just has to be something.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Melo doesn't have a chance to change at least a little of his perception, he will soon become the "Kobe" of the Lebron vs. Carmelo debates. The guy everyone hates.

I just wish, he would stand up and cheer while on the bench, that's all I ask. You don't have to be happy with your PT, but cheer on the team man, for real.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

From what I see on this thread, it is getting me to think that Melo is not even ready for NBA, not just to play at the professional level of basketball. He's just too immature to take over the team as his duty. He is a lil kid in a 20 years old body, just like BIg movie starring Tom Hanks.

Bottom line is, he is NOT ready to face the reality of NBA on and off the court. Playing a year or two at Sycrause would be helping guys like him to get mature and wiser about whatever happens both on and off the floor.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

If you look back at the Melo hype in three years I'm putting it down now, he'll be considered an average player by then. He may be talented but he's selfish and doesn't know how to play team ball or defense. He's not the same caliber as a LeBron who by then will be a super star and probably the #1 player in the league. I don't even think he's on par with Dwayne Wade, Kirk Hinrich, TJ Ford or (yes I said it) Darko Milicic.....now I'm not saying all these guys are more talented than Melo, I'm just saying I think they will end up better because they don't have the selfish me me me attitude that Melo has. To want to be THE GUY on a losing team instead of 6th man on a championship team is THE MOST IDIOTIC LOSER statement I've EVER heard.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TJ Ford and Kirk Hinrich better than Carmelo Anthony?


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Bingo. Playing 30 second intervals that amounts to like 7 total minutes in 3 games isnt consistent enough playing time.


Why should he get more playing time when he's not playing the way the coach wants him too?

Did you watch him play the other day? He took a shot within 10 seconds of coming into the game. It's not about whether or not a person is hitting their shots, it matters if they are playing the way the coach wants them to. Larry Brown wants the team to keep making the extra pass until they find *the best shot*, which doesn't necessarily mean *'Melo's shot*.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

Haha, and you people thought he'd be the next Glenn Robinson. Big Dog was in the leage for years before everyone started hating him!

Here's something interesting:



> Switching from Jefferson to Marion at the start of the second half wasn't the only change Brown made. He also kept Carmelo Anthony on the bench for all but 2 minutes.
> 
> 
> "I don't need a guy who doesn't want to buy in,'' Brown said. "How you play, how you practice and how you act determines how much you play.''



from http://sports.yahoo.com/oly/basketb...A--?slug=ap-australia-usbko&prov=ap&type=lgns

EDIT - not sure why that link's acting up, its the Yahoo Sports summary


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Burn</b>!
> Haha, and you people thought he'd be the next Glenn Robinson. Big Dog was in the leage for years before everyone started hating him!
> 
> Here's something interesting:
> ...


Yahoo links don't work... GO LARRY BROWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT'S RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

I truly admire Larry Brown, I do. Because he's just as hard as a brick on any players who don't give a crap about whatever situation it is all about. I trust him to do whatever with Melo.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

On hte off hand, I'm very glad that Brown is playing Lebron more, especially leaving him in all 4th quarter. He deserves PT, he brings a lot of energy and hustle, shares the ball, and communicates on defense. Larry Brown's stressing of the team game will hopefully help Carmelo learn to rotate the ball and get on defense, and hopefully, he will carry that mentality back to Denver. Guys like him and Lebron need to be humbled a bit after all the hype they get during the NBA season, and Larry Brown is working at it. But right now, Carmelo is getting into the game and making instant mistakes, and Larry Brown doesn't allow room for selfishness or mental error.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Today when he played, right away when he got in he started to shoot. He should pass first than if theres no other choice shoot the damn ball. But don't shoot first. I say bench him for the rest of his life.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Watching LeBron dive after loose balls brings a smile to my heart.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Larry, whatever you do, I just praise you.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*suckers*

Larry Brown is just doing this to make Carmelo a better player, and more important a better person. I trust in him to do this. And to all the Carmelo haters, you get a big


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

So you concede, and yet you still flip people off?


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

While there a tons of better ways to go about it I can sympathize with Melo on this one. 

Anyone put yourself in his shoes and I'm sure you would be just as frustrated. If you played better than some of your teammates in the exhibition games but still didn't get the same amount of pt you would be a little upset as well.

And to those who are bashing him for shooting once he gets in.... scoring is what Melo does best, so if he feels he could be pulled at any moment why not shoot. Its harder to take out the guy that has hit 2,3 shots in a row than one that hasn't. He just wants to play and is pressing now. Trying too hard to do the one thing that will probably let him stay in the game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Playing some semblance of defense and team ball is what will get him in the game, not scoring a few baskets.

If Larry will pull Bron after scoring 8pts in a row, and Melo still thinks scoring is going to get him PT, he must not be very bright.


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

I just have this feeling that if Melo next game concentrated just on defense and passing he would get ripped for not scoring any points.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Snicka</b>!
> I just have this feeling that if Melo next game concentrated just on defense and passing he would get ripped for not scoring any points.


I would marry him if he played 25 minutes, took 0 FGA's, and played great defense and team ball.


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> 
> I would marry him if he played 25 minutes, took 0 FGA's, and played great defense and team ball.


:rofl:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Snicka</b>!
> I just have this feeling that if Melo next game concentrated just on defense and passing he would get ripped for not scoring any points.


Who cares if he got ripped? I guarantee if he did that, Brown would find him more minutes in the rotation. The only thing keeping Jefferson in ahead of Melo is that in spite of being a really sucky player, he does try hard on defense and he plays unselfishly.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> melo and kobe = two most hated players in the NBA on these boards?
> 
> i think so.


:yes:


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

My final thought jerry springer style.

Melo has not played great and probably does deserve to be on the bench. My beef is that Brown is making Anthony the scapegoat while he positions himself above blame.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> the funny thing is, you all whine more about carmelo than carmelo's whined about anything.


:laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Snicka</b>!
> My final thought jerry springer style.
> 
> Melo has not played great and probably does deserve to be on the bench. My beef is that Brown is making Anthony the scapegoat while he positions himself above blame.


:yes:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SilentOneX</b>!
> From what I see on this thread, it is getting me to think that Melo is not even ready for NBA, not just to play at the professional level of basketball. He's just too immature to take over the team as his duty. He is a lil kid in a 20 years old body, just like BIg movie starring Tom Hanks.
> 
> Bottom line is, he is NOT ready to face the reality of NBA on and off the court. Playing a year or two at Sycrause would be helping guys like him to get mature and wiser about whatever happens both on and off the floor.


:laugh: 

oh man thats funny. not ready for the nba? he did ok last year


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: suckers*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> Larry Brown is just doing this to make Carmelo a better player, and more important a better person. I trust in him to do this. And to all the Carmelo haters, you get a big


hmm this sucks that img tags work for you , but not me..


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> If you look back at the Melo hype in three years I'm putting it down now, he'll be considered an average player by then. He may be talented but he's selfish and doesn't know how to play team ball or defense. He's not the same caliber as a LeBron who by then will be a super star and probably the #1 player in the league. I don't even think he's on par with Dwayne Wade, Kirk Hinrich, TJ Ford or (yes I said it) Darko Milicic.....now I'm not saying all these guys are more talented than Melo, I'm just saying I think they will end up better because they don't have the selfish me me me attitude that Melo has. To want to be THE GUY on a losing team instead of 6th man on a championship team is THE MOST IDIOTIC LOSER statement I've EVER heard.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damn nugz u should just quoted them all in one reply


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> damn nugz u should just quoted them all in one reply


why


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> why


i dont know i wanted to reply but couldnt think of a response so


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> melo and kobe = two most hated players in the NBA on these boards?
> 
> i think so.


Yup. Theres really no doubt about it now. The same mentality that makes Kobe great is the same mentality that will make Melo great. Melo will continue to be hated because he will continue to succeed and be a winner in this league, and people who dont like him cant stand that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I just think Melo needs to come into the game and play Defense. If he does that, he will get more burn. You have to play Defense on a Larry Brown coached team.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Yup. Theres really no doubt about it now. The same mentality that makes Kobe great is the same mentality that will make Melo great. Melo will continue to be hated because he will continue to succeed and be a winner in this league, and people who dont like him cant stand that.


MELO JUST WINS huh john?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

This is an interesting SI article I just read... 

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2004/olympics/2004/writers/08/19/carmelo/index.html



> Brown has complained about Anthony's general comportment, his poor practice habits and his refusal to integrate himself with the team. And, oh yes, hoisting up a jump shot almost as soon as he gets his hands on the ball when he does get a chance to play hasn't helped either. Anthony just doesn't get it because he was never told he had to get it. He's been a superstar almost since he picked up a basketball, and the superstars of this generation adhere to the rules of a different culture.
> 
> If Anthony is legitimately at a loss to understand what he's doing wrong, let me call attention to his pregame "routine" on Thursday. I watched him for 20 minutes, never took my eyes off of him. Here's what I saw: He never -- repeat, never -- went under the basket to retrieve the ball and throw it back to a teammate. Instead, Tim Duncan, the best player on the team, a two-time NBA champion and a two-time MVP, threw it back to him. The only time 'Melo parted with the ball was when two of them bounced toward him at the same time. He never -- repeat, never -- worked on any particular move, never jab-stepped, never took a pull-up jumper, never got the ball and dribbled into an imaginary seam -- a situation he would find in a game. On three or four occasions, however, he did kind of sweep the ball toward the basket in the event the United States might need a 20-foot shovel shot at some point in the game.
> 
> After the game, in which he played about two minutes, he turned and abruptly headed for the locker room but happened to notice that his team was gathering at mid-court for the obligatory Olympian two-team handshake and wave to the crowd. 'Melo half-heartedly ambled over, shook a hand or two and turned away again. Simply put, he doesn't get it. He doesn't begin to get it.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*I didn't hate Melo until this Olympic garbage*

where he's shown the maturity of a zygote.

Get real, Kobe at least wouldn't jack up shots on an Olympic team and complain about minutes.


----------



## snowmt (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Yup. Theres really no doubt about it now. The same mentality that makes Kobe great is the same mentality that will make Melo great. Melo will continue to be hated because he will continue to succeed and be a winner in this league, and people who dont like him cant stand that.


Melo is not even close to Kobe in both offense and defense.

He's Glen Robinson with some mental toughness.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> MELO JUST WINS huh john?


Leading Syracuse to a national title, then leading the Nuggets from 17 wins to 43 wins and a playoff appearance in the western conference as a 19 year old rookie, I'd say the kid is a winner. Anyone saying otherwise doesnt know what theyre talking about, you can rip on his defense and attitude all you want, atleast theres some merit in that, but to deny he is a winner is ignorant.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>snowmt</b>!
> Melo is not even close to Kobe in both offense and defense.
> 
> He's Glen Robinson with some mental toughness.


Go pull up Kobes numbers as a 19 year old and tell me Melos not close to Kobe.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Winner.

Argue otherwise.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Kobe was coming off the bench behind Eddie Jones when he was 19. 

Then when started, he averaged 20/5/4, and averaged 1.4 steals and a block a game. 20 points shooting at 46.5%. Of course he was 20 here, but this was once he got adequate playing time. Also, he wasn't the teams main scorer like Carmelo is. Kobe played behind Shaq in his prime. Carmelo is no Kobe.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

K. winslow = carmelo anthony?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Kobe was coming off the bench behind Eddie Jones when he was 19.
> 
> Then when started, he averaged 20/5/4, and averaged 1.4 steals and a block a game. 20 points shooting at 46.5%. Of course he was 20 here, but this was once he got adequate playing time. Also, he wasn't the teams main scorer like Carmelo is. Kobe played behind Shaq in his prime. Carmelo is no Kobe.


You pointed out the differences, but you didnt point anything that says Kobe at 19 was better than Carmelo at 19, and 20/5/4 as a 20 year old is about as good as Carmelos production as a 19 year old rookie of 21/6/3.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Yeah, but thats the closest comparison ones going to get. There are too many intangibles involved (the presence of Shaq primarily), and also, since Kobe was riding hte pine at 19 you can't compare them at that age.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Yeah, but thats the closest comparison ones going to get. There are too many intangibles involved (the presence of Shaq primarily), and also, since Kobe was riding hte pine at 19 you can't compare them at that age.


Then compare Kobe at 20 in his 3rd season where he was getting a lot of minutes and shots despite being with Shaq. That season is still about equal with Melos rookie season as a 19 year old.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ouch, Melo is getting alot of bad press for his behavior...





> Carmelo Anthony is a disgrace. After complaining about not playing, he's forced shots and passes, and played only imaginary defense when he took the court against both Greece and Australia. He belongs right where Larry Brown has put him — on the bench. But even when he's glued to the pines, Anthony is embarrassing himself and his country. AI was taking a blow when the U.S. was trailing Australia by double-digits, and he showed his competitive intensity and his fiery disappointment by cursing after the Aussies scored again.
> Meanwhile, two seats away, Anthony was laughing. Also, after the final horn, Anthony had to be forcefully summoned by Stephon Marbury to join the traditional postgame camaraderie between the two teams.


http://msn.foxsports.com/story/2677388


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Because his attitude has been embarrassing to himself, Brown and the NBA in general.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Because his attitude has been embarrassing to himself, Brown and the NBA in general.


You dont like him for that reason, but that doesnt have any relevance to his ability as a player.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I was saying thats the reason he's getting bad press. Anyway, he is a great player, very talented. I liked him a lot during hte season, but less and less the more he opened his mouth. He showed during the exhibition rounds that he can rotate the ball, and ease up on his stats a bit, but he is not doing htat. He isn't bringing energy to hte court, the first thing he does is fire up shots. I hope he does play more minutes, that will happen once he's learned to play the team game and put more effort on defense. Maybe he doesn't realize it, but this will make him a better player. Lebron comes off the bench wiht energy, hustle, unselfishness. He clogs up passing lanes and the gets steals and initiates the breaks. And look at him now, Brown kept him in for decent minutes. Carmelo needs to do all this as well and needs to get into his head that scoring is not everything. The USA would not have won the last 2 games had it not been for James, coming out and completely turning the games around, and yet, he does not have huge numbers. He's been doing hte little things that don't show up on the stat sheet but that are needed for a team to win. Carmelo needs to do this as well. I hate watching him sit on the bench because he could really help the team, but he isn't helping by forcing the action. He needs to be humbled a bit, and there is no one better to do it than Larry Brown. If he accepts it, this will be a learning process and he can take it back to Denver with him.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

From day one, I've been saying that Carmelo doesn't get it, yet have been nailed by fools like Nugzfan for stating the obvious. Now he's been exposed on an international level and there's nowhere for the Carmelo apologists to run. The kid is a selfish *** stuck up in his own world, and until he proves otherwise, that fact is undisputable. 

He has this aura about him that reeks of selfishness. I saw it in everyone of the Nuggets 82 games last season, and it's carried onto the Olympics. This isn't a question of talent or will or determination. It's a question of whether or not Carmelo will decide to put the team first and himself second. He had the talent to get away with his me first attitude in college, but it won't fly in the NBA, insofar as winning a championship. Jordan proved he was willing to go the extra step because he dug in on defense and hustled. Carmelo thinks he can get away with a myriad of midrange jumpers, spotted with a few drives to the basket. He doesn't rebound enough, he doesn't pass enough, and he doesn't play enough defense. "Yeah, but he's young." Lebron is younger, and he gets it. Wade gets it too. Somewhere along the way Carmelo didn't grasp the team concept, and now he's exposed. 

There's no doubt in my mind that Carmelo could average 30 points a game one of these seasons. No one in the league can stop his drive and if his jumper starts falling, it's gameover. Throw in a respectable three-point shot and there's no stopping him. But until this kid decides he needs to play within the team concept, including defense, he won't be winning any championships and will continue to alienate his teammates more than he already has.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> You dont like him for that reason, but that doesnt have any relevance to his ability as a player.


What is he good at, except for scoring?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> From day one, I've been saying that Carmelo doesn't get it, yet have been nailed by fools like Nugzfan for stating the obvious. Now he's been exposed on an international level and there's nowhere for the Carmelo apologists to run. The kid is a selfish *** stuck up in his own world, and until he proves otherwise, that fact is undisputable.
> 
> He has this aura about him that reeks of selfishness. I saw it in everyone of the Nuggets 82 games last season, and it's carried onto the Olympics. This isn't a question of talent or will or determination. It's a question of whether or not Carmelo will decide to put the team first and himself second. He had the talent to get away with his me first attitude in college, but it won't fly in the NBA, insofar as winning a championship. Jordan proved he was willing to go the extra step because he dug in on defense and hustled. Carmelo thinks he can get away with a myriad of midrange jumpers, spotted with a few drives to the basket. He doesn't rebound enough, he doesn't pass enough, and he doesn't play enough defense. "Yeah, but he's young." Lebron is younger, and he gets it. Wade gets it too. Somewhere along the way Carmelo didn't grasp the team concept, and now he's exposed.
> ...


Good post. Melo is too talented to let his attitude get in his way. But its his me-first mentality that puts him below Wade and Lebron. Its going to hold him back, just like it held Jordan back, and may hold Kobe back.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Everyone says Kobe had/has a me-first attitude.

Didn't seem to stunt his development as a basketball player.

Let the kid mature some. MJ wasn't exactly a team player in the 80s, either.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

And to that point, Iverson gets it too. For all the flack he catches for being selfish, that selfishness sure hasn't shown itself in these Olympic games. Iverson has consistently been not only one of the best two players on the court (along with Duncan) but also one of the best two team players on the court. For one, he has played defense. He also realizes the ball needs to go to Duncan; a concept Marbury still hasn't grasped (along with many others). When things breakdown, who does Brown give the ball to? Iverson, because even though he's a scorer first, he understands the value of working within a team concept, at least in these Olympic games. 

So I'm glad all the AI haters out there have been shut up. The guy has his selfish moments but when it comes down to it, he's about the team. Besides, with the lack of talent he has had in Philadelphia, what does anyone expect him to do? 

Anyway, when you put all these things together it means that Carmelo is probably losing a lot of respect around the league, deservedly so. Maybe he'll grow out of it but he needs to come to that realization first, and I don't think he has.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> Everyone says Kobe had/has a me-first attitude.
> 
> Didn't seem to stunt his development as a basketball player.
> ...


Somebody had a coach named Phil Jackson...


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Everyone says Kobe had/has a me-first attitude.
> 
> Didn't seem to stunt his development as a basketball player.
> 
> Let the kid mature some. MJ wasn't exactly a team player in the 80s, either.


Are you kidding? Kobe would be a whole lot better if he didn't have his me-first attitude. A whole lot better.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> Everyone says Kobe had/has a me-first attitude.
> 
> Didn't seem to stunt his development as a basketball player.
> ...


Ok, but Kobe is willing to hustle and play defense. Carmelo, as of yet, isn't. 

Carmelo's problem extends beyond his me-first attitude. He also fails to realize there is more to winning a basketball than scoring, from midrange to boot. A selfish player may very well still take pride in his/her defense and hustle. That may or may not be geared towards helping the team. Carmelo doesn't do either, whether it's selfishness or ignorance. 

I think people do need to realize he is young, but the important thing is if Carmelo is listening to older, wiser people around him. He could take a lot home from this Olympic experience, but right now he's being selfish and moping. I just don't see him as being very receptive, like a James or a Wade.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? Kobe would be a whole lot better if he didn't have his me-first attitude. A whole lot better.


No. He'd be a lot more *likeable*.

If Kobe were "a whole lot better", he'd be the GOAT. Is that what you're trying to say?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

See even if someone says that Kobe is too me-first, like Jordan, they still played hard on both ends of the floor. 

Melo is not doing that. He is just chucking shots.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> You dont like him for that reason, but that doesnt have any relevance to his ability as a player.


But where does that leave him?

How long before he turns from being a young talented winner to a team cancer?

To me it just seems like he was cloned from Glenn Robinson more and more every day. And that's not a knock on his abilitiy as a player. Big Dog was pretty damn good in his day. It's just with his me-first attitude and general disinterest in doing "little" things like playing defense.... there is going to come a point where the talent isn't worth the baggage. There will come a point where he attitude will no longer just be embarassing, but a real problem.

He of course can change all this by growing up, checking his ego, and realizing the world doesn't revolve around him. It's up to him to actually do it though.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Winner.
> 
> Argue otherwise.


You act like Carmelo Anthony is the first player to win a college championship. Did you know Corliss Williamson won a college championship as the best player on his team too? I don't see you riding his jock strap because of it.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok, but Kobe is willing to hustle and play defense. Carmelo, as of yet, isn't.
> ...


Go look up Kobe's stats his first season in the league. He shot the ball a ridiculously high amount for a rookie off the bench.

Like I said, give Carmelo some time. He'll look at all the backlash he's getting now because of the Olympics and be a better person because of it. I guarantee it.

I don't think Carmelo is the kind of guy that revels in the hatred of fans and the media.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*get that outta here.*



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> See even if someone says that Kobe is too me-first, like Jordan, they still played hard on both ends of the floor.


Man don't come in here with that stuff. Kobe plays hard on both ends maybe once every five games or so.



> To me it just seems like he was cloned from Glenn Robinson more and more every day


Can you be, any more original?


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> No. He'd be a lot more likeable.
> 
> If Kobe were "a whole lot better", he'd be the GOAT. Is that what you're trying to say?


Non Sequitur. No, if Kobe was a whole lot better, he still wouldn't be better than Jordan, but he would be a whole lot better (and probably would have won a title this year).


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> You act like Carmelo Anthony is the first player to win a college championship. Did you know Corliss Williamson won a college championship as the best player on his team too? I don't see you riding his jock strap because of it.


Carmelo came in as a freshman and led a team no one thought would do anything to an NCAA championship, winning Final Four MVP in the process.

He entered the NBA and averaged 21 and 6 as a 19 year old rookie. 

But no, great comparison. Corliss Williamson. Yeah. They're in the same boat. Right on. :greatjob:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: get that outta here.*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> 
> 
> Man don't come in here with that stuff. Kobe plays hard on both ends maybe once every five games or so.


Are you kidding me sherako? Please man. I have League Pass, I see these damn games. Everyone is going to make it seem like Kobe coasts on defense, but it's simply not true. In important games (save the 2004 NBA finals), he has always stepped up on the defensive end. I have a whole half a career worth of seeing him make big defensive plays to know he gets after it on the defensive end. 

Just because you don't like him, doesn't mean you should be a blind fool.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> Like I said, give Carmelo some time. He'll look at all the backlash he's getting now because of the Olympics and be a better person because of it. I guarantee it.


Hopefully he can realize this sooner htan later because team USA is going to get raped out there against Argentina and Spain unless he (along with many others) does something useful. So far in the olympics, he seems to have gotten sullen and bitter, just by watching him and his body language. He needs to keep his head up and listen to Larry Brown.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Non Sequitur. No, if Kobe was a whole lot better, he still wouldn't be better than Jordan, but he would be a whole lot better (and probably would have won a title this year).


Kobe is regarded by most as the most talented player in the league. He wouldn't be a "whole lot better" because of a small attitude adjustment.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: get that outta here.*



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> In important games (save the 2004 NBA finals), he has always stepped up on the defensive end. I have a whole half a career worth of seeing him make big defensive plays to know he gets after it on the defensive end.


I agree, for the important games. What about when you are playing the Atlanta Hawks, or the Golden State Warriors? The Seattle SuperSonics? It takes supreme effort to maintain consistency. 

Anybody can all of a sudden start playing hard to, lets say shut a TMac down for the fourth quarter. But what about the first three when he was just going off like a cannon? Consistency is the key.



> Just because you don't like him, doesn't mean you should be a blind fool.


Man are you kidding Kobe is one of my favorite players. I go to the park and I try to get my handle like him, puttin the crossover to effect. Just because I clown on him a lot on these boards doesn't mean I don't like him.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: get that outta here.*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, for the important games. What about when you are playing the Atlanta Hawks, or the Golden State Warriors? The Seattle SuperSonics? It takes supreme effort to maintain consistency.
> ...


Consistency compared to who? How many years running now has Kobe made the first or second All Defensive teams? Granted, that's not the only criteria to determine how good a defender a player is, but what's your opinion based on, ESPN articles or League Pass?



> Man are you kidding Kobe is one of my favorite players. I go to the park and I try to get my handle like him, puttin the crossover to effect. Just because I clown on him a lot on these boards doesn't mean I don't like him.


:greatjob:


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Carmelo has been exposed. The Glenn Robinson comparison is not a cliche. It's mentioned because it's pretty damn accurate. Carmelo can put up good stats when he's shooting the ball every time he touches it, but the guy has absolutely no concept of what it means to be a team player. Kobe might be a ballhog sometimes, but he's busting his butt on both ends of the floor, makes his teammates better, and actually has the desire to be a winnner. Carmelo hasn't shown me one bit of that since he joined the league. 

The LeBron vs Carmelo debate is over. Just look at the way the national team plays when LeBron is out there. He's passing the ball, getting others involved, and making plays. He doesn't need to shoot it to be effective. He's light years ahead of 'Melo. 

Even if Anthony is talented, I don't think he was any more talented than Big Dog heading into the league. The only difference is that Robinson can actually shoot the ball consistently.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> You dont like him for that reason, but that doesnt have any relevance to his ability as a player.


uh....:uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

> Larry Brown will do exactly what I would do with Carmelo. Tell him, if you don't like what's going on, you can go back to the States on the first thing smokin.
> 
> What is interesting is, this is like college for the young players. LB is giving them a combined course of actually learning the game from all levels. If the players are smart (LeBron and D Wade), they will soak in everything they can from LB and staff.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2004/olympics/2004/writers/08/19/carmelo/index.html



> If Anthony is legitimately at a loss to understand what he's doing wrong, let me call attention to his pregame "routine" on Thursday. I watched him for 20 minutes, never took my eyes off of him. Here's what I saw: He never -- repeat, never -- went under the basket to retrieve the ball and throw it back to a teammate. Instead, Tim Duncan, the best player on the team, a two-time NBA champion and a two-time MVP, threw it back to him. The only time 'Melo parted with the ball was when two of them bounced toward him at the same time. He never -- repeat, never -- worked on any particular move, never jab-stepped, never took a pull-up jumper, never got the ball and dribbled into an imaginary seam -- a situation he would find in a game. On three or four occasions, however, he did kind of sweep the ball toward the basket in the event the United States might need a 20-foot shovel shot at some point in the game.
> 
> After the game, in which he played about two minutes, he turned and abruptly headed for the locker room but happened to notice that his team was gathering at mid-court for the obligatory Olympian two-team handshake and wave to the crowd. 'Melo half-heartedly ambled over, shook a hand or two and turned away again. Simply put, he doesn't get it. He doesn't begin to get it.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> 12:43 p.m. PST
> Speak of the 'Melo, he's on the floor. And misses a shot approximately .003 seconds after entering the game.


:laugh: :laugh: 

http://msn.foxsports.com/id/2675348


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

http://msn.foxsports.com/story/2677388



> Carmelo Anthony is a disgrace. After complaining about not playing, he's forced shots and passes, and played only imaginary defense when he took the court against both Greece and Australia. He belongs right where Larry Brown has put him — on the bench. But even when he's glued to the pines, Anthony is embarrassing himself and his country. AI was taking a blow when the U.S. was trailing Australia by double-digits, and he showed his competitive intensity and his fiery disappointment by cursing after the Aussies scored again.
> Meanwhile, two seats away, Anthony was laughing. Also, after the final horn, Anthony had to be forcefully summoned by Stephon Marbury to join the traditional postgame camaraderie between the two teams.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Grassy Knoll Time*

Brown is making sure Melo looks bad as payback to Dumars.

Joe D took and to some degree is still taking a lot of heat for his choice of Darko over Melo. What better way to repay your boss for getting you the piece you needed for a championship than to humiliate the player your boss didn't draft.

If it is all about Melo defense and his doing things the right way, I don't think he would have played so much in the first few exibition games.

Also, the next time I believe anything Sam Rosen says it will be the first time. If he wasn't Phil Jackson's friend, he would still be coaching in the CBA and not anoying people with his half-baked thoughts and slander.

While the contstruction of Team USA is flawed (and Larry doesn't get a free pass on that either [Okafur over Redd]), the simple fact that Larry refuses to make adjustments to play to the teams strengths is very silly and childish.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Grassy Knoll Time*



> Originally posted by <b>cpawfan</b>!
> Brown is making sure Melo looks bad as payback to Dumars.


Give me a break Carmelo is making himself look bad.

Melo doesn't understand a team concept, is unwilling to understand it and is totally immature.

Call him a ballhog or cancer it both applies.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> Carmelo came in as a freshman and led a team no one thought would do anything to an NCAA championship, winning Final Four MVP in the process.
> ...


Christian Laettner > Tim Duncan.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

'Melo is starting to make Ricky Davis look like a team player. :laugh:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

"But where does that leave him?

How long before he turns from being a young talented winner to a team cancer?

To me it just seems like he was cloned from Glenn Robinson more and more every day. And that's not a knock on his abilitiy as a player. Big Dog was pretty damn good in his day. It's just with his me-first attitude and general disinterest in doing "little" things like playing defense.... there is going to come a point where the talent isn't worth the baggage. There will come a point where he attitude will no longer just be embarassing, but a real problem.

He of course can change all this by growing up, checking his ego, and realizing the world doesn't revolve around him. It's up to him to actually do it though"

This is exactly why I said in 3 years teams will be happier with Kirk Hinrich and TJ Ford than with Melo, he's a cancer.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Christian Laettner > Tim Duncan.


I gotta admit, NICE...


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Christian Laettner > Tim Duncan.


What does that have anything to do with what I said?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> What does that have anything to do with what I said?


Because you mentioned that Carmelo Anthony led his team to an NCAA title in college... Laettner was arguably the best college player of all time. Laettner averaged 18 ppg 9RPG in his first season, we can all see what has become of Laettner...


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Because you mentioned that Carmelo Anthony led his team to an NCAA title in college... Laettner was arguably the best college player of all time. Laettner averaged 18 ppg 9RPG in his first season, we can all see what has become of Laettner...


Oh DUH, why didn't I think of [email protected]!?#[email protected]!

And how old was Laetnner when he came into the league?

See... there are *reasons* why you shouldn't listen to BigAmare.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: get that outta here.*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> 
> 
> Anybody can all of a sudden start playing hard to, lets say shut a TMac down for the fourth quarter. But what about the first three when he was just going off like a cannon? Consistency is the key.


Who won that game?

Kobe did what he had to do when it counted. I don't care if he gives up 100 points in the first 3 quarters, so long as he gets stopped when the game is on the line.


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*re*

Are you talking about yourself? Carmelo Anthony didnt promise stats or anything else but victories. And when he plays he produces. You hate him because he puts his game where his mouth is. He turns around a western conference disgustingly bad losing team into winners. He guarantees playoffs and he gets it. Now when he's playing for the USA there isnt anyone else that should start over him in his position. The only guy Id rather have on that team is Tim Duncan. RJ and Odom and Marion cant get the job done. Marbury has no business on that team in a USA dream team starting lineup. 

Duncan
Anthony
Maggette
Redd
James

that is the starting team that USA should have been smart enough to select and start. The best thing they can do now is play the guys like Carmelo that brought their game to athens. 

And while your at it...learn how to spell his name right




--------


What the hell???? How do you have anthony over Odom in the starting lineup. Dude you are on crack, shove that sutpid idea up ur -------. Odom OWNS anthony. Melo is a big cry baby and shouldn't even be on this team. He is a black hole.


----------



## JustinSane (May 26, 2003)

I'm admittedly biased against Anthony, because I don't like his attitude, so I'll try very hard to use only objective facts in this post rather than personal opinion. 

Facts in Anthony's favor:

1. Thus far, teams he has been on have won. Championship at Syracuse, dramatic improvement for the Nuggets in his first season. 

2. He has demonstrated excellent scoring ability at a young age, averaging 21 PPG in his rookie season while he still couldn't legally drink.

Facts not in Anthony's favor (as they pertain to his role on the 2004 Olympic team): 

1. By every decent statistical metric (at least those I've heard of), he is simply not as good of a player as Marion or Jefferson. I checked the four best I'm aware of (Efficiency/48, Rosenbaum's statistical rating system, 82games.com's Per rating, and On Court/Off Court differential), and here are the results:

Anthony, 22.2/48, -8.1 Rosenbaum Rating (373/420) Per 4.3 On/Off -.1
Marion, 26.43/48, 5.8 Rosenbaum Rating (31/420) Per 5.8 On/Off +1.4
Jefferson, 23.77/48 , 3.2 Rosenbaum Rating, (71/420) Per 6.2 On/Off +10.6

As you can see, Anthony isn't even that close by any measure. Just for kicks, I decided to test a player who might be a little more comparable:

Prince, 18.05/48 -5.0 Rosenbaum Rating, (320/420)Per 3.5 On/Off +1.9

Sure enough, Carmello Anthony helps his team roughly as much as consumate role player Tayshaun Prince, scoring somewhat better on two metrics and worse on the two others.

2. He has confirmed statements and actions indicating an attitude problem. A sampling: Would rather be a star on a losing team than 6th man on a Champion, refused to return to the court in an NBA game, publicly complained about role on Olympic team after showing blatant disregard for the Coach's instructions (way too many early shots, and too many shots period)

Now how could a player who is such a great scorer end up so far behind slightly inferior scorers (Jefferson and Marion) and only equal to a poor scorer (Prince) on statistical metrics measuring overall impact on a game? Why did the Nuggets do slightly better when he was off the court than when he was on it? (as measured by On Court/Off Court differential) It seems reasonable to conclude that the whispers about his lack of defensive intensity, hustle and his not playing unselfish team basketball have serious merit. Honestly, I was pretty surprised he didn't score higher than Tayshaun Prince by these measures and I checked mostly out of curiosity. Prince is a defensive specialist who is unselfish offensively to the point it irritates his coach. One would think the huge difference in scoring would mean something, but the stats (and results of the season) show there is more to basketball than being able to consistently hit a mid range jumpshot. 

Considering his reportedly petulant attitude, indifferent defense and inferior all-around production during his one NBA season, I believe Brown would have to be a fool to take minutes away from Marion or Jefferson and give them to Anthony.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> Are you talking about yourself? Carmelo Anthony didnt promise stats or anything else but victories. And when he plays he produces. You hate him because he puts his game where his mouth is. *He turns around a western conference disgustingly bad losing team into winners.* He guarantees playoffs and he gets it. Now when he's playing for the USA there isnt anyone else that should start over him in his position. The only guy Id rather have on that team is Tim Duncan. RJ and Odom and Marion cant get the job done. Marbury has no business on that team in a USA dream team starting lineup.
> 
> Duncan
> ...


Maggette? Wouldn't he be just like a Richard Jefferson, athelte that can't shoot... O and of course, Andre Miller,NeNe, Jon Barry, Marcus Camby, Earl Boykins, and Voshon Leonard couldn't have possibly had anything to do with that winning record right?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Maggette? Wouldn't he be just like a Richard Jefferson, athelte that can't shoot... O and of course, Andre Miller,NeNe, Jon Barry, Marcus Camby, Earl Boykins, and Voshon Leonard couldn't have possibly had anything to do with that winning record right?


Yeah. I suppose KG hasn't led the Timberwolves anywhere, either, right? The one season he did he had Cassell and Spree.

Dirk hasn't led the Mavs anywhere alone.

Kobe hasn't led the Lakers anywhere alone. Neither has Shaq.

Jason Kidd didn't lead the Nets anywhere alone.

Duncan hasn't led the Spurs anywhere alone.

What do all those guys have in common, though? They were the best players on their respective teams.

So, I ask you, who has led their team alone? It's a team game, but the fact of the matter is, Carmelo was the best player on the Nuggets last season. That's why people said he led his team to the playoffs. As a 19 year old rookie, no less.

Is that really so difficult to understand?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

No, but if Kevin Garnett along with Spree and Cassell went to the Hawks, and people were talking like it was KG that turned the franchise around that would be false, it was KG Spree and Cassell that did it.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> No, but if Kevin Garnett along with Spree and Cassell went to the Hawks, and people were talking like it was KG that turned the franchise around that would be false, it was KG Spree and Cassell that did it.


That's a terrible comparison, because Carmelo's supporting cast doesn't come close to Spree and Cassell.

If KG went to the Nuggets in replacement of Melo and led them to the playoffs, I *guarantee* you people would have said that KG turned the franchise around. Even if he just led them to the first round, like Melo did.

It's a pretty sweet double standard. Both Kobe and Melo suffer from them.


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinSane</b>!
> I'm admittedly biased against Anthony, because I don't like his attitude, so I'll try very hard to use only objective facts in this post rather than personal opinion.
> 
> Facts in Anthony's favor:
> ...


Best breakdown of an argument I've read on this site. 5 stars.

:clap:


----------



## JustinSane (May 26, 2003)

This "Anthony was the best player on his team" argument is certainly questionable. Personally, I firmly believe Nene is the key to the Nuggets success. Just look at the comparison in statistical metrics measuring overall impact on the game: Rosenbaum's ratings (arguably the best statistical measure of a player's worth): 11.9 for Nene, -8.1 for Anthony. On/Off ratio (how does his team do when he's on the court as compared to when he's on the bench?) Nene +12.1, Anthony -.1. Even by efficiency rating/48 (which by rights should significantly favor Anthony, since it doesn't measure things such as team defense and interior presence) it's pretty close: Nene scores 21.75, Anthony 22.2. I can tell you this: If I were starting a team and could pick either Nene or Anthony to build around, it would take me roughly 2 milliseconds to choose Nene. Defense + Rebounding + .530 shooting> volume scoring and not much else.

edit: Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinSane</b>!
> I can tell you this: If I were starting a team and could pick either Nene or Anthony to build around, it would take me roughly 2 milliseconds to choose Nene.


And yet... you're a Pistons fan. It makes no sense! No sense I tell you!


----------



## snowmt (Jan 28, 2003)

The Nugget was a complete different team at the start of last season. 
They added 

Andre Miller
Earl Boykins

And most important

Camby is finally healthy. He's huge for their playoff run.


----------



## JustinSane (May 26, 2003)

LOL  Point taken, but I'd take Nene over Darko too. People have no idea how good that guy actually is. I'm actually no longer convinced Darko will turn out to be the right pick for Detroit, but I still believe Dumars made the smart pick given the information he had available at the time. I just wish the briefly rumored trade of #2 pick for Nene and Skita had come to pass.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

If you're going to stick to Rosenbaums system, make you sure you hold yourself to it by also claiming that Andrei Kirilenko is a better player than Tim Duncan. Thats where the statistical analysis goes wrong, nobody in their right mind would take AK over Duncan right now, except Dans system.


----------



## JustinSane (May 26, 2003)

Well, unlike Rosenbaum's system, I take rings into account, but neither Nene nor Anthony has any  That said, I would actually have to think pretty hard if offered the choice of Duncan or Kirilenko for a hypothetical expansion team. Kirilenko is nearly as good overall, better on defense, and much younger.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinSane</b>!
> Well, unlike Rosenbaum's system, I take rings into account, but neither Nene nor Anthony has any  That said, I would actually have to think pretty hard if offered the choice of Duncan or Kirilenko for a hypothetical expansion team. Kirilenko is nearly as good overall, better on defense, and much younger.


The rankings dont factor in age though. They just factor in their production last season. You're telling me that if Kirilenko and Duncan were the same age, you'd actually have to think about it?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinSane</b>!
> That said, I would actually have to think pretty hard if offered the choice of Duncan or Kirilenko for a hypothetical expansion team. *Kirilenko is nearly as good overall, better on defense*, and much younger.


Wow. Now I know you're insane.


----------



## JustinSane (May 26, 2003)

Same age? No. Duncan has already proven he can play at a high level for nearly a decade and not break down physically. Equally important, we know he can lead a team to championships. We know exactly how well he plays between ages 24-30, whereas that's still an unknown with Kirilenko. If we had a magical timewarp back to when they were both 24, without foreknowledge of how the next 6 years of Duncan's career would go, yes, I'd have to think pretty hard about it. I'd still probably end up going with Duncan because he's bigger and size matters in the NBA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> If you're going to stick to Rosenbaums system, make you sure you hold yourself to it by also claiming that Andrei Kirilenko is a better player than Tim Duncan. Thats where the statistical analysis goes wrong, nobody in their right mind would take AK over Duncan right now, except Dans system.


Gotta agree with this 100%.


----------



## JustinSane (May 26, 2003)

One other point regarding Rosenbaum's system: I'm sure it has a margin of error, like any other metric. The .8 margin (11.1-10.3) seperating Kirilenko and Duncan doubtless falls within the margin of error. The 20(!) point margin between Nene and Anthony is a different story.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Give the kid a break already...

Come on guys, this is getting ridiculous. Now you're even comparing Nene to Anthony.. and what's with the Duncan vs. AK47 arguments?

Fact is Melo is one of the most talented players in the league, period. No stats can take that away from him. For ppl who like to think otherwise and even go as far as degrade him or discredit his accomplishments, that is just pure hate.

So he wants to play more minutes... so what??? Would you rather that he be like Shaq and not even want to play in the Olympics? Here's a talented young kid who wants to play and help his team win and you're saying he has attitude problems. Give him a break already. The ones with the attitude problems are the ones who are too lazy to get on the plane to athens.

Carmelo is obviously not a player that fits in LB's system, and they're clashing. That's nothing new as players clash with coaches all the time. Kobe clashed with Phil Jackson and Shaq, but that doesn't make him any less of a great player. Don't start saying things like "Melo is garbage because he's fighting with LB" or anything like that.. thing like this happen a lot, especially with young players, no big deal, melo will mature one day.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

1. If you wanna know who the key was to the Nuggets success last year, look to Camby first. Without him, we'd be nowhere near the playoffs. 

2. Quit making excuses for Carmelo. His attitude sucks, and that's where the issue starts and ends. He needs to grow up, quit complaining, and round out his game. It's that simple.


----------



## prjose (Aug 20, 2004)

He's only been in the leauge for a year He's going to eventually mature into a man and not a spoiled little boy


Give the guy a chance hes the future of USA basketball so is lebron stop bashing Kids its not right :no:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 1. If you wanna know who the key was to the Nuggets success last year, look to Camby first. Without him, we'd be nowhere near the playoffs.


Without Melo, you'd be nowhere near the playoffs. Try and deny that.


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinSane</b>!
> This "Anthony was the best player on his team" argument is certainly questionable. Personally, I firmly believe Nene is the key to the Nuggets success. Just look at the comparison in statistical metrics measuring overall impact on the game: Rosenbaum's ratings (arguably the best statistical measure of a player's worth): 11.9 for Nene, -8.1 for Anthony. On/Off ratio (how does his team do when he's on the court as compared to when he's on the bench?) Nene +12.1, Anthony -.1. Even by efficiency rating/48 (which by rights should significantly favor Anthony, since it doesn't measure things such as team defense and interior presence) it's pretty close: Nene scores 21.75, Anthony 22.2. I can tell you this: If I were starting a team and could pick either Nene or Anthony to build around, it would take me roughly 2 milliseconds to choose Nene. Defense + Rebounding + .530 shooting> volume scoring and not much else.
> 
> edit: Thanks for the compliment


Hey Justin...

Sometimes I question why I come to message boards like this. They are usually filled with so much worthless dribble that it seems like a waste of time.

But that post about Carmelo is a great one (the previous one which compared him to Tayshaun, RJ, etc..).

Good stuff. Should be it's own thread, IMO.

Hitman


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> Without Melo, you'd be nowhere near the playoffs. Try and deny that.


Well, replace Carmelo with Dwayne, who we would have instead and I say we still make the playoffs. Rodney White can step in and give you 15-17 points a game. Obviously, he isn't the player Carmelo is but I can still see us making the playoffs without Carmelo. Without Camby? No chance.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Good to see a board member who doesn't automatically defend anything the franchise player on their team does.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Well, replace Carmelo with Dwayne, who we would have instead and I say we still make the playoffs. Rodney White can step in and give you 15-17 points a game. Obviously, he isn't the player Carmelo is but I can still see us making the playoffs without Carmelo. Without Camby? No chance.


In the scenario where you looked at the Nuggets *without Melo*, you replaced him with a good player like Wade. In the scenario where you looked the Nuggets *without Camby*, you didnt, you just stated that the Nuggets had no chance to make the playoffs without Camby. Would the Nuggets have made the playoffs without Melo and no one like Wade to replace him? Surely not. Would the Nuggets have made the playoffs with someone like Dampier to replace Camby? Very possible.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Would the Nuggets have made the playoffs with someone like Dampier to replace Camby? Very possible.


Dampier can't carry Camby's jock. :no:


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, replace Carmelo with Dwayne, who we would have instead and I say we still make the playoffs. Rodney White can step in and give you 15-17 points a game. Obviously, he isn't the player Carmelo is but I can still see us making the playoffs without Carmelo. Without Camby? No chance.


Good post


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> In the scenario where you looked at the Nuggets *without Melo*, you replaced him with a good player like Wade. In the scenario where you looked the Nuggets *without Camby*, you didnt, you just stated that the Nuggets had no chance to make the playoffs without Camby. Would the Nuggets have made the playoffs without Melo and no one like Wade to replace him? Surely not. Would the Nuggets have made the playoffs with someone like Dampier to replace Camby? Very possible.


I'm looking at the situation realistically, because there really was no one out there to replace Camby. Kiki has already stated his second choice was to draft Dwayne. I really don't see who we could've replaced Camby with, although I suppose a trade could have been made (which probably would've weakened at some other position unless it involved draft picks), but could we have landed a guy putting up 10 boards and 2.5 blocks per game and, more importantly, providing a dominating inside presence along with leadership? Probably not. 

I think Carmelo is a good player, don't get me wrong. But I think his value to the Nuggets has been a bit overstated. I'm not going to sit here and say we would've made the playoffs without Carmelo but I can say that more confidently than a scenario without Camby.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> I think Carmelo is a good player, don't get me wrong. But I think his value to the Nuggets has been a bit overstated. I'm not going to sit here and say we would've made the playoffs without Carmelo but I can say that more confidently than a scenario without Camby.


While i think it's good that you're not being a homer and think so highly of your franchise player, i think maybe you ought to be a bit more supportive?

I like the Grizzlies, and I still have doubts whether Pau is gonna develop into that franchise player, but I always support him no matter what.

Melo is the first player that ppl compare to Lebron. They are two of the best young players in America. While you can say he didn't carry the Nuggets to the playoffs by himself because they had more than just Carmelo Anthony, to say Camby played a bigger role is kinda.. well, silly. Camby has been quite the underachiver, and he's obviously not a franchise player, despite being drafted so high. While he is a solid player when healthy, he is by no means the difference maker on a team. He is also quite replaceable. I'm not trying to bash Camby or whatever, but I think Melo deserves a bit more credit than what you're giving him. Camby is a role player, Melo is the franchise.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Marcus Camby was BY FAR Denver's MVP in the playoffs. Not even close. I didn't see many of Denver's games down the stretch, but from what I've seen of Carmelo, I can't imagine it was any different during the regular season. 

Listen to Melo's own fan. He's got a lot of work to do before he can even taste superstardom. The Lebron comparison isn't even worth debating anymore.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> Marcus Camby was BY FAR Denver's MVP in the playoffs. Not even close. I didn't see many of Denver's games down the stretch, but from what I've seen of Carmelo, I can't imagine it was any different during the regular season.
> 
> Listen to Melo's own fan. He's got a lot of work to do before he can even taste superstardom. The Lebron comparison isn't even worth debating anymore.


Carmelo was awful in the playoffs. He was much, much better during the regular season.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> Carmelo was awful in the playoffs. He was much, much better during the regular season.


So it doesn't make Carmelo any less of a player, but it makes Peja a choker? Makes sense eh?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> So it doesn't make Carmelo any less of a player, but it makes Peja a choker? Makes sense eh?


Not really. It was Carmelo's very first playoff series as a 19 year old rookie. That's why most people don't even mention it, even his detractors.

Peja, on the other hand, has a long history of playoff chokage.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> So it doesn't make Carmelo any less of a player, but it makes Peja a choker? Makes sense eh?


I think being a rookie had more to do with it.

Camby is a verteran, so unlike melo he was able to maintain, if not elevate his game. If we're talking about the playoffs then yes, Camby was more valuable than melo. that will change eventually though.

Peja has made the playoffs for how many years now? And he still tends to shy away from big shots and if he does take a shot he usually misses. That's why he has that choker tag on him...


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> Carmelo has been exposed. The Glenn Robinson comparison is not a cliche. It's mentioned because it's pretty damn accurate. Carmelo can put up good stats when he's shooting the ball every time he touches it, but the guy has absolutely no concept of what it means to be a team player. Kobe might be a ballhog sometimes, but he's busting his butt on both ends of the floor, makes his teammates better, and actually has the desire to be a winnner. Carmelo hasn't shown me one bit of that since he joined the league.
> 
> Even if Anthony is talented, I don't think he was any more talented than Big Dog heading into the league. The only difference is that Robinson can actually shoot the ball consistently.


:laugh: @ melo/big dog...


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 'Melo is starting to make Ricky Davis look like a team player. :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Grassy Knoll Time*



> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Give me a break Carmelo is making himself look bad.
> ...


and he hates kittens and doesnt recycle either! :upset:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> "But where does that leave him?
> 
> How long before he turns from being a young talented winner to a team cancer?
> ...


:laugh: @ the hating.

a cancer? based on a different game, with different coach/teammates, in a different country playing a new style? give me a break.

im so glad that melo is on the nuggets and we dont play euro-ball. the kid can play but not as an 11th man.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> Marcus Camby was BY FAR Denver's MVP in the playoffs. Not even close. I didn't see many of Denver's games down the stretch, but from what I've seen of Carmelo, I can't imagine it was any different during the regular season.
> 
> Listen to Melo's own fan. He's got a lot of work to do before he can even taste superstardom. The Lebron comparison isn't even worth debating anymore.


in the playoffs, camby was definitely the mvp. but they would have never gotten there if it wasnt for melo.


----------



## MagicNugz (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> So it doesn't make Carmelo any less of a player, but it makes Peja a choker? Makes sense eh?


I believe it was Carmelo's rookie season and his first playoffs. 
How old is Peja, how many playoff series has he played in???
Peja should not choke like he did with his playoff experience. Melo on the other hand was getting his first taste of the playoffs as a rookie, you can't expect a rookie to carry a team through the playoffs. 
Carmelo will be much better than Peja next year, it will be fun to watch.:grinning:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: @ the hating.
> ...


I dont think anyone is questioning his ability to play, but he has shown a propensity so far for being immature and having an attitude problem at times and that is not just for Team USA. He could be great if he matures and gets over those mental hurdles, but who knows if he ever will.


----------



## martin bolima (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> I cant stand Melo but hes right!!!
> 
> Hes the only consistent long range shooter we have yet Brown wont play him!!!We all know hes a big liability on D but if u put him on the floor with good defenders his lack of D wouldnt be a problem!!!
> ...


Consistent long range shooter? Really? Brown benched Melo cause he didn't play the right way and never caught on the team concept. Larry Brown knows what he's doing so we can't criticize his decisions.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think anyone is questioning his ability to play, but he has shown a propensity so far for being immature and having an attitude problem at times and that is not just for Team USA. He could be great if he matures and gets over those mental hurdles, but who knows if he ever will.


All this is true.
Off course, it all can change in the next couple of years.
One of the reasons i liked about Denver signing K-Mart (besides the fact that he is a great player) is the kind of no-nonsense atitude he will bring to the floor and the lockerroom.

Now i didn't watch many Nuggets games last season, but all this turmoil around Melo's "atitude" sure seemed to prove the team didn't have a floor/lockerroom leader to install peace.

I believe K-Mart's atitude will rub off Melo the right way: here comes an all-star and 2 time finalist who plays hard all the time and defends like crazy. He is strong-headed and won't put up with Melo's jacking up shots and slouching on defense. K-Mart will get vocal and get up on Melo's face if he thinks it has to be done.

Carmelo is still very young, and will soon learn the ancient (yet accurate) cliché: "there's no I in t-e-a-m"... The way he deals with it it's his choice... but i believe he will improve...


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> All this is true.
> ...


Soooooooooo true :yes: 

K-Mart is clearly not the kind of guy who'll shy away from telling Melo (or any other player) what he thinks about his atitude. I think from that standpoint, he's a great acquisition.


----------

